# pot noodles



## babyfromgod

hi, i am just wondering if it is ok to eat pot noodles for lunch each day if i am eating enough veggies and fruit etc as i know they aren't very nutritious but are a yummy cheap warm lunch for winter. Sorry weird question i just don't want to deprive my baby of nutrients. I also take a prenatal daily


----------



## stephmum2be

I personally wouldnt as i think theres a lot of salt in them, i wouldnt take my word for this though as i dont eat them myself but im sure there is. What about making your own soup? That would make a warming, healthy lunch hun :)


----------



## barasti

I have been craving these badly. I try to limit it to 2 times a week xo


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks ladies. Anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see why not although they aren't very nutricious. I think they've cut their salt content though.

Just maybe try and limit yourself.


----------



## Snoozie

Pot noodles have reduced their salt content. :) And they are yummy lol. I wouldn't eat 5-7 a week but I can't see why 1 or 2 a week would hurt.

This pg I'm loving the chicken and mushroom pot noodles!

Everything in moderation is the answer (apart from the obvious nono's lol).


----------



## taylor197878

i think they cut all the crap out them years ago i dont think they are as bad as they used to be maybe have a few a week.


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

I still eat them!! I have let my fruit/ veg intake over the past month slip - I need to be good again!! x


----------



## Kitten-B

I don't see the problem, there's a lot worse you can eat (ie: had yummy mcdonalds for tea last night!). Especially as like you say you are eating a lot of fruit and vegetables and taking a pre natal vitamin.

In fact pot noodles are relatively low fat, not particularly high in caloires and if I remember correctly very high in fibre so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## happigail

how strange I've been craving these sooooooo much!


----------



## cdj1

Oooh I wouldnt worry about a Pot Noodle when you consider how many people who dont realise they are pregnant until later on eat allsorts of forbidden foods like soft cheeses etc!!! I eat Pot Noodles all the time! As you say as long as you are including fresh fruit and vegetables in with that then why the heck not if you enjoy them!!!!! x


----------



## lushious09

ive eaten them all through my pregnancy and bubs is healthy and growing just fine... i also dont eat veg other then sweetcorn or if its mixed in a curry just because i dont like it... i take pregnacare anyways and get plenty of iron calcium fibre and vitamins...

Its done me and bubz no harm whatsoever and ive not been ill once! :)


----------



## blessed

Are pot noodles what we in the States call ramen noodles? If so, I totally want some now!


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks for the replies ladies. I ended up having some yesterday and they were yummy but didn't really fill me up, although nothing fills me up anymore. No wonder i have gained so much weight i just can't get full so keep eating


----------

